# Grand rapids, MI post hole digging in the winter



## jpaulson12 (Dec 13, 2018)

Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum and I very much look forward to learning from other's knowledge and experience. I am debating whether or not to begin building a pole barn now in December or waiting until the spring. I still need to gather the necessary permits and everything before I start digging but I'm wondering if anyone has direct knowledge or experience as to when the ground freezes in this area to the point that it makes digging the post holes difficult. I of course plan on renting a post hole digger but I would rather just wait until the spring if I have to use the old burning a fire in a barrel method to thaw out the area that I want to auger


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

If you could cover the work area with concrete blankets or hay covered with plastic, it might keep the ground workable.

I don't know for certain, I don't dig up that way, but it works here.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

how frozen is it now?

cover with something to stop further frost

I have regular teeth on my post hole augers for a skid loader, I can drill through 12" of frost pretty easy

any more then that you might want an auger with frost teeth and something with more down pressure 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

The answer is very site specific. I could still start a hole with a digging bar pretty easily in one area up here 2 days ago. Take a digging bar, and see what your site has for frozen ground.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

The ground has thawed quite a bit the past two days. I had a ladder frozen in the ground yesterday and today it pulled right out.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

jpaulson12 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum and I very much look forward to learning from other's knowledge and experience. I am debating whether or not to begin building a pole barn now in December or waiting until the spring. I still need to gather the necessary permits and everything before I start digging but I'm wondering if anyone has direct knowledge or experience as to when the ground freezes in this area to the point that it makes digging the post holes difficult. I of course plan on renting a post hole digger but I would rather just wait until the spring if I have to use the old burning a fire in a barrel method to thaw out the area that I want to auger


You ask "in this area", where the hell is "this area"?

Or should we just guess? 

I will guess Phoenix Arizona, no freezing there so you are good to go.


Andy.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> You ask "in this area", where the hell is "this area"?
> 
> Or should we just guess?
> 
> ...


Maybe the thread title could help..


----------



## jpaulson12 (Dec 13, 2018)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> jpaulson12 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum and I very much look forward to learning from other's knowledge and experience. I am debating whether or not to begin building a pole barn now in December or waiting until the spring. I still need to gather the necessary permits and everything before I start digging but I'm wondering if anyone has direct knowledge or experience as to when the ground freezes in this area to the point that it makes digging the post holes difficult. I of course plan on renting a post hole digger but I would rather just wait until the spring if I have to use the old burning a fire in a barrel method to thaw out the area that I want to auger
> ...


Andy title of the post says Grand Rapids MI. Read the title before you post and get elevated blood pressure. Not good for your health


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

title of the post says grand rapids, mi

that's probably the area 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

hdavis said:


> Maybe the thread title could help..





jpaulson12 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum and I very much look forward to learning from other's knowledge and experience. I am debating whether or not to begin building a pole barn now in December or waiting until the spring. I still need to gather the necessary permits and everything before I start digging but I'm wondering if anyone has direct knowledge or experience as to when the ground freezes in this area to the point that it makes digging the post holes difficult. I of course plan on renting a post hole digger but I would rather just wait until the spring if I have to use the old burning a fire in a barrel method to thaw out the area that I want to auger


There's no frost in the ground right now. Just pulled wall forms over here and we're in the same belt as GR.

But, guarantee you scratch your ass long enough wondering & figuring, there eventually will be some frost.

What do they call you - Pa Kettle"?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Oops, I screwed the pooch on that one.

Andy.


----------

